# New Sprinker



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife went and bought a new sprinker, and Samson seems to love it:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That just makes me laugh!! He sure is having fun! LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I wonder how much water he actually swallows doing this though....he will go non-stop if we let him....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Samson certainly gave that sprinkler demon a piece of his mind! He is surely braver than Oakly in that department since Oakly was scared ******** of the sprinkler I bought for him. Funny video.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He's playing the sprinkler! It's just like music 

Daisy liked the sprinkler when she was a little puppy but she quickly outgrew it. The other day it was raining really hard. Daisy stood at the door deciding whether or not she wanted to go out. She did finally decide to give it a try, took about 10 steps, winced her eyes, turned around and came back in. Whatever she wanted to do, she decided it would wait til later.

Goldens, for being water loving dogs, sure can be picky about their water fun. Does Samson also like to take his baths?


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL. Samson is so comical! Bet you could teach him how to play the harp!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Does Samson also like to take his baths?


Samson love all water.....except bath water....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Cosmo is the funny one though.....he just watches from a safe distance. Though, he'll go lay in the pool....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute video. He sure was telling that sprinkler a thing or two LOL I was telling my DH that we need to get a sprinkler for out back for Shianna to keep cool on these hot days.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a Goof Ball!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like Sampson loves the new sprinkler... love when they get all goofy


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am thinking someone needed a nap after that excitement. Looks like he had a good time.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Samson is so funny attacking the water like that. He looks like he is having a ball.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

that's so cute. i love when they are enjoying themselves like that.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I love watching Samson, he is so vocal, and he is definately a water dog. Next time you should video Cosmo's reaction to Samson I would love to see it!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that is just too funny!!

He does seem to love his sprinkler...LOL My golden also loves playing with the sprinkler or the hose for that matter


----------

